# paw pads problem



## MaximusLeviticus (Oct 21, 2015)

need some advise how to cure this thanks!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It looks like the part of the pads are swollen and there is a little sore. I suggest you take your dog to the vet.


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

Do you know what caused this? 

It looks a lot like my pups pads did early on this winter. 
His was from running after the flirt pole on the driveway. Because of his enthusiasm, we let him chase longer than we should have and a few of his pads got raw. : * (

We used Musher's Secret (you can Google it, Amazon carries it) and it cleared right up.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Is the skin rubbed raw or are those swollen abscesses? Take him to a vet and have them check it out


----------

